# Mossy Oak Break Up vs Mossy Oak Obsession



## #1DEER 1-I

Yes another camo question, I have the pants, shirt, face mask, and jacket for Advantage Max-1, and Mossy Oak Brush, now I am looking for more of a timber camo, or darker camo, and was wondering you opinion on either Mossy Oak Obsession or Mossy Oak break? You can chime in and say another different brand of camo but I plan on getting one of these two, which one would be best to compliment another camo outfit considering the 2 I already have as well.
Break Up








Obsession









I've always went with Mossy Oak Break up but mainly because I like the way it looks, so I decided to try Max-1, and Mossy Oak brush, would like the luxury of having a darker camo more tree type camo. Always have liked the Mossy Oak brand, which do you think?


----------



## wyogoob

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Yes another camo question, I have the pants, shirt, face mask, and jacket for Advantage Max-1, and Mossy Oak Brush, now I am looking for more of a timber camo, or darker camo, and was wondering you opinion on either Mossy Oak Obsession or Mossy Oak break? You can chime in and say another different brand of camo but I plan on getting one of these two, which one would be best to compliment another camo outfit considering the 2 I already have as well.
> Break Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always went with Mossy Oak Break up but mainly because I like the way it looks, so I decided to try Max-1, and Mossy Oak brush, would like the luxury of having a darker camo more tree type camo. Always have liked the Mossy Oak brand, which do you think?


Well...ah... if ya get hung up and die in the elk woods it'll be easy to find ya.


----------



## longbow

That's camo!? Looks like a photo. Camo has come a long ways since my green and black buffallo plaid shirts.


----------

